# Max, Labrador x Staffordshire Bull Terrier, 18 months - Devon, England



## RachelR33 (Jan 10, 2014)

Max:







Max is currently in foster with me. He is an 18 month old, neutered, first cross Labrador/Staffordshire Bull terrier. He is very much a mix of both breeds in personality and looks, and is an extremely charming and handsome boy. He has been in 3 different homes and a rescues centre at his young age, through no fault of his own, so we are looking for a particular home for this boy to ensure that it is right for him. He hasn't had much in regards to training and due to being so unsettled in his little life will need some work, but he is learning quickly in the home. He is exercised on a long line at present as we are teaching him recall and he is coming on leaps and bounds, he is an active boy who loves his toys and playing fetch with a tennis ball will keep him occupied for hours. Max is crate trained and can be left for a few hours as a time. He will sit patiently for food and his ball to be thrown and walks perfectly beside you on a harness. Max has lived peacefully with other dogs in all three homes, but we feel that he would be best suited to live with an older, calm and steady dog. Max has lived with young children and loves all people, but as they can be inconsistent and he needs a little work we feel that he would be best suited to live with older children.

Any queries please call Devon Dog Behaviour - Rehab & Rehome and ask for Ruth on 01803 813160


----------

